# Pig Nosed Turtle



## fonngg (May 31, 2010)

I am looking for a Pig Nosed Turtle, around 4 inches. Does anyone have one for sale? I don't want to go to a pet store because they sell for so much.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

fonngg said:


> I am looking for a Pig Nosed Turtle, around 4 inches. Does anyone have one for sale? I don't want to go to a pet store because they sell for so much.


There has been a lot of interest in PNT lately. Anyone interested should research these guys heavily before "jumping in". They do get very large and are illegal to import into Canada. The few around should be housed appropriately for the rare few that are here. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fonngg (May 31, 2010)

i have a 90gal bowfront that i will house it in and i will upgrade when it gets bigger.


----------



## fonngg (May 31, 2010)

i have done my researched also.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice turtle, i picked up one last week and they are very nice turtle. They grow slow after 8-10inches so 90 is over kill for the 4" for a couple of years IMHO. GL in finding one!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

fonngg,
Good to hear. I was not singling you out or anything, you just happened to be the one to bring it up most recently. good luck with your search!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> fonngg,
> Good to hear. I was not singling you out or anything, you just happened to be the one to bring it up most recently. good luck with your search!


I love the one you guys have Grant he/she is HUGE!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fraser Aquarium is selling them, i think around the $400!


----------



## Daviator (Apr 24, 2010)

You will need a 500 gallon tank within 8 years of owning one if you don't bail and get bored. I was probably one of the first to have one in Canada and in 6 years it was 14" and made my 240g look small.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Fraser Aquarium is selling them, i think around the $400!


Do they still have some for sale?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Last week.. YES! They had 4.. a 3" in diamter, two 4" and a 6"! All ranges different price for sized!
Call in advance and ask!
They go by FRT and PNT, so just ask for both, ask they do carry quite a few different species of turtles!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I have considered them many times, but no thanks.

Also, they are CITES class 2, meaning they are legal to import to Canada, but should be certified in their exporting country. No country currently allows exports, so any exported are by default smuggled. they are classified as globally threatened, locally abundant. Australia pushed for the CITES classification over Indonesian objection (where they are locally abundant, especially Irian Jaya). Then the Indonesians decided to not issue permits either, leading to smuggling. I saw many interesting regional variants of this turtle in South East Asia.

In any case, are you really ready to provide this creature the space it needs long term?


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

i've seen the one at fraser last week but it has major shell rot


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

clutch said:


> i've seen the one at fraser last week but it has major shell rot


Sorry, I wouldn't of guide you there if I knew, but I am definitely no expert on these FRT's! My apologies! but good luck!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Turtles are always a hot topic due to the size most attain and the life span. More and more Fly River Turtles are showing up strangely. The price should not concern anyone looking for one of these beautiful turtles considering the long term care they will require as well as investment.


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Do they still have some for sale?


i saw some at Fantasy Aquatic on Kingsway.


----------



## Daviator (Apr 24, 2010)

It is a not a $400.00 turtle but more like a $10,000 turtle if you factor in the housing and filtration requirements.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

sakai said:


> i saw some at Fantasy Aquatic on Kingsway.


Where in kingsway is this located might make a trip there tomorrow and see if they still have any left.


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

a block in from slocan? across the street from churches chicken


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

lo sai said:


> a block in from slocan? across the street from churches chicken


Thanks lo sia!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

around 2 week ago, one of the member from BCA sell $200, check it,


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

^
I took that one. She was not in good condition though but I thought I shuld take her anyways. After a trip to an exotic vet she is doing better, but needs treatment daily, almost needed anti-biotics,still might, SO just a warning if you plan to get one of these unique turtles make sure you have a large tank with the right ph, etc.... or it will develope shell rot, and other things.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

just for future reference but where is this exotic vet you took it to?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Went to the new store in kingsway and yes they have i think 4 little guys there 3 are in pretty good shape and fat as far as i can see it around 4inches but going rate is 500 if you want to pay that much.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

MananaP said:


> Went to the new store in kingsway and yes they have i think 4 little guys there 3 are in pretty good shape and fat as far as i can see it around 4inches but going rate is 500 if you want to pay that much.


really i went there today , and they were out for a hour lunch ??


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> really i went there today , and they were out for a hour lunch ??


Aw, you should come see those little guys man for sure 2-3 of them are very healthy and fat one has shell curl though out of the 4 that i saw.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

MananaP said:


> Aw, you should come see those little guys man for sure 2-3 of them are very healthy and fat one has shell curl though out of the 4 that i saw.


ya but 500 bucks ..not me 

my next big buy is gonna be a super red !!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> ya but 500 bucks ..not me
> 
> my next big buy is gonna be a super red !!


Hahahaha Justin going all the way!!! Nice choice man, if only i had room i would have not sold my BBXB...


----------



## fonngg (May 31, 2010)

went yesterday, saw a few but want something cheaper


----------



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

I think that's about it, unless its from a hobbyist. I think when they got imported, they were going around 250ish. Fraser also has some but the price range is about that much. The fraser AQ ones weren't that great looking (shell rot). I checked the kingsway one and it looks pretty nice.....sadly 500 price tag.

I was looking for a frt last year, and well the going rate was atleast a grand coz of how hard its supposed to get one. I actually am surprised as to how BC got a hold of these.


----------

